# After Seeking Your Help On a new Translation...



## Jon Lake (Dec 3, 2008)

I have it narrowed to 2, (big drum roll) based on the input I am between the ESV and the NKJV. For all my AV 1611 friends here, as I said I often use the King Jimmy for my devotional reading and will continue to do so. So THANK ALL of you for the input, but it is time to select, (by the way, I am aware of the TR, CT issue between my choices, the NKJV "solves" this in part with footnotes, the ESV "solves" it by having a "few" more MT readings than the old RSV. I like them both, you guys have helped me get it this far, now help me find what would be the best "primary" between the two.

-----Added 12/3/2008 at 10:45:32 EST-----

*Which Translation of these 2 is More "MONK"?*


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 3, 2008)

Jon, didn't read the other posts, don't know what MONK is, but this I know: 

That while translating for my sermons (hebrew and greek) most often than not the ESV interprets more of the words for you (and in my opinion interprets wrongly or in a way that can mislead you in to not understanding the true meaning of the text at least in whole). NKJV does not do this. I say go with the NKJV.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 3, 2008)

Romans922 said:


> Jon, didn't read the other posts, don't know what MONK is, but this I know:
> 
> That while translating for my sermons (hebrew and greek) most often than not the ESV interprets more of the words for you (and in my opinion interprets wrongly or in a way that can mislead you in to not understanding the true meaning of the text at least in whole). NKJV does not do this. I say go with the NKJV.


Thank you Rev. (Monk is a TV show about an OCD detective) I DO like the way the NKJV reads.....thank you for the input my Brother. Blessings. (You NEED to watch a Monk episode by the way.)


----------



## Kim G (Dec 3, 2008)

Jon Lake said:


> (You NEED to watch a Monk episode by the way.)




Watch Monk here: Hulu - Videos


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 3, 2008)

Kim G said:


> Jon Lake said:
> 
> 
> > (You NEED to watch a Monk episode by the way.)
> ...


Thank you Kim! Our good Brother Andrew must learn about Monk!


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 3, 2008)

Ah, monk, I saw that one time. It was funny, but not on the list of shows I watch. Have to discipline oneself...


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 3, 2008)

Romans922 said:


> Ah, monk, I saw that one time. It was funny, but not on the list of shows I watch. Have to discipline oneself...




-----Added 12/3/2008 at 11:23:20 EST-----

Someone stated they liked the NKJV BUT did not like the quality of the binding, the ESV and NKJV are both available from Cambridge in a nice goatskin, so when I decide on a new primary "Good Book", it will be from CUP, so in either case the quality will be there. Blessings.


----------



## Kim G (Dec 3, 2008)

I own an ESV Reformation Study Bible that I enjoy. My new pastor preaches from the NKJV. I had no previous exposure to it, but I really like it. I've thought about getting a NKJV in the future. I think you'd be fine with either one. Maybe you should look up a couple of your favorite passages online and see which translation "flows" best in your mind.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 3, 2008)

Kim G said:


> I own an ESV Reformation Study Bible that I enjoy. My new pastor preaches from the NKJV. I had no previous exposure to it, but I really like it. I've thought about getting a NKJV in the future. I think you'd be fine with either one. Maybe you should look up a couple of your favorite passages online and see which translation "flows" best in your mind.


Beat you to it! After narrowing down from the first thread I read sections from the NKJV and ESV, both flow well......at this juncture, I like the NKJV a little bit more (it seems at least as accurate to boot), so that is where I am leaning for now (NKJV). But I would still like to hear feedback!


----------



## BJClark (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank you for this...as I am in need of a new Bible as well...

duct tape has many uses, including holding a bible together..but one can only do that for so long..and Monk would certainly go nuts with duct tape holding a Bible together..


----------



## eqdj (Dec 3, 2008)

I love Monk!

I'm also a big John Turturro fan - bought all the episodes (from iTunes) where John shows up - these two together are awesome!


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 3, 2008)

BJClark said:


> Thank you for this...as I am in need of a new Bible as well...
> 
> duct tape has many uses, including holding a bible together..but one can only do that for so long..and Monk would certainly go nuts with duct tape holding a Bible together..


Lol Glad to help.

-----Added 12/3/2008 at 01:02:20 EST-----



eqdj said:


> I love Monk!
> 
> I'm also a big John Turturro fan - bought all the episodes (from iTunes) where John shows up - these two together are awesome!


You have good taste....but being from Texas, I expect that.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Dec 3, 2008)

I voted NKJV. I think Ligonier still has the Reformation Study Bible available in the NKVJ, even though they switched to the ESV for the latest versions.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 3, 2008)

Gomarus said:


> I voted NKJV. I think Ligonier still has the Reformation Study Bible available in the NKVJ, even though they switched to the ESV for the latest versions.


Actually, I think for a while they still did the RSB in the NKJV due to popularity. They might still.

-----Added 12/3/2008 at 01:56:31 EST-----

I am leaning more and more in the NKJV direction...I am surprised how many here prefer it to the ESV!


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Dec 3, 2008)

I have used the NASB as a companion for study along with the NKJV. Back when I was taking Greek classes about 30 years ago, having the NASB beside my Nestle-Aland Greek Text was almost like having a cheat sheet for translation.  That's how literal it is.

If I'm going to read the Bible, I want to know what it says . . . literally. I'll determine my own dynamic equivalent, thank you. The NIV is unbearable to me, along with others of similar nature (or worse).


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 3, 2008)

OK, I have made up my mind! I placed an Amazon order for...........................................................................a NKJV, Cambridge, black goatskin. Thanks to one and all for your worthy and valuable insight on the matter, I think the NKJV is accurate, reads well and will be a good match for me.

-----Added 12/3/2008 at 04:39:14 EST-----

Anyone have this edition?


----------



## Ivan (Dec 3, 2008)

Jon Lake said:


> Anyone have this edition?



No, but that would be nice. Why not order.....*TWO!* 

-----Added 12/3/2008 at 04:53:21 EST-----

This one?

Amazon.com: NKJV Pitt Minion Reference Black Goatskin NK446XR: Baker Publishing Group: Books


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 3, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Jon Lake said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have this edition?
> ...



That is the one! Are you "hinting" for a Christmas gift???? I like the box.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 3, 2008)

Jon Lake said:


> Are you "hinting" for a Christmas gift????




HINT! HINT!!


----------



## Grymir (Dec 3, 2008)

OOOooooo Nice choice! Now that's how to upgrade!!!!


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 3, 2008)

Grymir said:


> OOOooooo Nice choice! Now that's how to upgrade!!!!


It is a pretty thing. It is not cheap, BUT, I would rather spend a little more on a Bible up-front than get some shoddy thing from Nelson (which might still run you 40 bucks and last 1 year), I have a Cambridge King James and an NIV and they have never let me down. Blessings.

-----Added 12/3/2008 at 10:24:27 EST-----

I think the NKJV MIGHT be a Monk version.......


----------



## nicnap (Dec 3, 2008)

Jon Lake said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> > OOOooooo Nice choice! Now that's how to upgrade!!!!
> ...



I have this one and it is great. It took me a little bit to get used to the lay out, but it is great as my "secondary" Bible. (Cambridge KJV is primary)


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 13, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Jon Lake said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have this edition?
> ...


Some of you asked what my new Bible looked like, there it is! Nice. Even the box is sharp! To see REALLY good pictures AND a great Review, Visitit my Buddy Mark Bertrand, Google: Mark Bertand Cambridge NKJV Pitt Minion Goatskin leather. You will see a lot of good pics of this and other fine Bibles! Worth a look-see!


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 13, 2008)

Jon, 
If you send people to Mark's website they will become hopelessly addicted to fine Bibles. They will become Bible snobs. They will spend hard earned money on multiple Bibles. 

They will discover Allan's and run up the prices even more. Shame on you for the damage you have done to them.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 13, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> Jon,
> If you send people to Mark's website they will become hopelessly addicted to fine Bibles. They will become Bible snobs. They will spend hard earned money on multiple Bibles.
> 
> They will discover Allan's and run up the prices even more. Shame on you for the damage you have done to them.


LOL! I am a book collector, I have written back and forth with Mark a long for a long time. He used to live here in Texas.


----------



## Davidius (Dec 13, 2008)

I think anyone who can read Greek or has the time to learn enough to read the NT should just do that. It would only take a few months of reading the Greek every day to be able to read it almost as smoothly as English. The only problem would be vocab, but since you're dealing with a limited vocabulary, you'd be pretty well off after a year or two of reading the bible through once or twice/year. Then you can just get copies of both the CT and MT, or whatever they are.


----------

